# Moving to Ajijic



## John Stokdijk (Apr 24, 2010)

My wife and I are planning on retiring in the Ajijic area. We have visited twice and know two other couples who enjoy living there. We are not interested in any replies on why this is not a good idea. We are interested in finding a lawyer who is known to be trustworthy, knowledgeable in real estate matters and speaks reasonable English. We are planning our next trip to Ajijic in 2011 and plan to buy a lot on which to custom build a house.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to Lake Chapala. When you get here and start looking for real estate, you will discover that normal 'lawyers' (abogados) do not handle real estate matters. For such transactions, you will need a specialized legal representative, called a 'notario'. There are many in Chapala and you will see them numbered; we have used Notario #5, on Hidalgo in Chapala, for example, and he does speak English. As the buyer, you have the right to choose your notario, even though your agent or seller may suggest another. There is, of course, an advantage to using the notario who searched the title and prepared the deed for the last sale, as he will be familiar with the property and its history. Notarios are attorneys first, but are specially trained in real estate, wills and other such transactions. Abogados are for litigation, etc.


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there any disadvantages to using the same Notario as the seller? In Canada or Europe you would hire your own lawyer to cover your interests. In using the other party's Notario would the expense be shared?
Thanks
Gringomac



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum and to Lake Chapala. When you get here and start looking for real estate, you will discover that normal 'lawyers' (abogados) do not handle real estate matters. For such transactions, you will need a specialized legal representative, called a 'notario'. There are many in Chapala and you will see them numbered; we have used Notario #5, on Hidalgo in Chapala, for example, and he does speak English. As the buyer, you have the right to choose your notario, even though your agent or seller may suggest another. There is, of course, an advantage to using the notario who searched the title and prepared the deed for the last sale, as he will be familiar with the property and its history. Notarios are attorneys first, but are specially trained in real estate, wills and other such transactions. Abogados are for litigation, etc.


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

*james lofton*



John Stokdijk said:


> My wife and I are planning on retiring in the Ajijic area. We have visited twice and know two other couples who enjoy living there. We are not interested in any replies on why this is not a good idea. We are interested in finding a lawyer who is known to be trustworthy, knowledgeable in real estate matters and speaks reasonable English. We are planning our next trip to Ajijic in 2011 and plan to buy a lot on which to custom build a house.


Could you be so kind as to advise my wife rosie and I if you found a good attorney and how to contact him in Ajijic. Thank You John


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

We used Notario #2, Luis Enrique Ramos Bustillos on our real estate transaction and were very pleased with the service offered. English is spoken, documents are offered in English and Spanish ( official version is in Spanish) and his staff was very efficient. A very smooth transaction.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GRINGOMAC said:


> Is there any disadvantages to using the same Notario as the seller? In Canada or Europe you would hire your own lawyer to cover your interests. In using the other party's Notario would the expense be shared?
> Thanks
> Gringomac


A lawyer or abogado would supposedly be looking after your rights, a Notario is supposedly neutral. I have used the combination of the two for a complicated issue. A simple property purchase should not be complicated.

Normal closing costs are decided between buyer and seller


----------

